# Aktive Fahrweise...was ist das??



## Milsani (27. August 2017)

"Bike muss aktiv gefahren werden", ..."will über das Vorderrad gefahren werden"..., oder so ähnlich lese ich immer häufiger in Testberichten, oder aus der Feder verschiedener Enthusiasten hier im Forum, oft im Zusammenhang mit "modernen" Bike-Geometrien.

Was ist damit eigentlich gemeint?
Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?

M.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (28. August 2017)

Das heißt dass du dich am Bike bewegst und aktiv gegen die oder mit den auftretenden Kräften arbeitest . Über das Vorderrad meint wohl dass du in manchen Fahrsituationen aktiv Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen musst um nicht so schnell den Grip zu verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (28. August 2017)

extrem passiv wäre im Sattel sitzend mit durchgestreckten Armen bergrunter rollen.
aktiv ist genau das gegenteil. 
Das Bike wird sehr dynamisch gefahren, das Rad eher in die Kurve gedrückt und sehr viel druck auf gebaut. 
Dann werden kleine unebenheiten genutzt um über grobe Unebenheiten drüberzuspringen. es wird sehr viel mit dem Gelände gespielt/genutzt.


----------



## mw.dd (28. August 2017)

Milsani schrieb:


> "Bike muss aktiv gefahren werden", ..."will über das Vorderrad gefahren werden"..., oder so ähnlich lese ich immer häufiger in Testberichten,



Das sind die gerade angesagten Floskeln; muss mit dem gefahrenen Rad nicht wirklich etwas zu tun haben.
Gemeint ist meist, das es auf Grund der Länge des Rades etwas schwerer fällt die "zentrale Position" auf dem Rad beizubehalten und das Gewicht gleichmäßig zu verteilen.



Milsani schrieb:


> im Zusammenhang mit "modernen" Bike-Geometrien.



Eine "aktive" Fahrweise ist beim Mountainbiken generell von Vorteil; einfach passiv irgendwo runterollen und das Rad machen lassen funktioniert nur auf Straßen


----------



## lordad (28. August 2017)

Ist das nicht ein bischen selbsterklärend ?

Wenn du locker auf deinem Radel stehst und bei der Abfahrt einfach nur passiv mitfährst und auf das reagierst , was von unten an Infos an dich ankommt, dann ist das immer schlechter/langsamer/weniger kontrolliert , als wenn du aktiv mit deinem Körper Befehle an dein Rad abgibst. 

Ich denke 9/10 Anfängern fahren im ersten Jahr eher passiv. D.h. evtl gute Grundposition , schon halbwegs gutes Gleichgewicht, lockere Beine und Arme , und dann das Rad laufen lassen und je nach Streckenprofil und Streckenverlauf die Linien die sich halt so ergeben locker mitnehmen.
Man lässt sich vom Rad "heruntertragen" und macht kleine Kurs Anpassungen

So kann man z.B mit einem Enduro schon halbwegs sicher überall runterkommen.
Aber schnell fahren kann man so nicht.
Weil einfach die Kontrolle fehlt. 

Und für mich war es ein Augenöffner, wie brutal der Unterschied ist , wenn man dann mal selbst dauerhaft aktiv steuert.
Kostet einige Überwindung am Anfang.

Übers Vorderrad fahren , bedeutet eigentlich nichts anderes , als am Lenker aktiv in die Kurven reindrücken.
Ist eigl. das gleiche wie oben.
Wenn es steil bergab geht , ist es einige Überwindung die Seitenstollen vom Vorderrad aktiv und mit Nachdruck in den Boden zu drücken
Wesentlich leichter ist es eher Zentral/etwas hinter dem Bike zu stehen und das Rad sanft in die Kurven zu legen.

Natürlich ist es auch viel langsamer.

Wenn in Tests von will Aktiv gefahren werden die Rede ist, dann heisst das wo so viel , wie ist etwas Träge wenn man nicht ordentlich arbeitet


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. August 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Über das Vorderrad meint wohl dass du in manchen Fahrsituationen aktiv Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen musst um nicht so schnell den Grip zu verlieren



Frage mich seit Jahren welche Situationen das sein sollen. Kannst du mich aufklären?


----------



## mw.dd (28. August 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Übers Vorderrad fahren , bedeutet eigentlich nichts anderes , als am Lenker aktiv in die Kurven reindrücken.



Ich wüsste nicht, wie man sonst um Kurven kommt. Auf der Straße mag es mit in-die Kurve-legen klappen, aber im Gelände?


----------



## lordad (28. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, wie man sonst um Kurven kommt. Auf der Straße mag es mit in-die Kurve-legen klappen, aber im Gelände?



Man kann das Rad sanft legen ohne viel zu drücken....
Natürlich ist dann der Kurvenradius sehr groß.
Und man kann dementsprechend nicht sehr schnell fahren.
Machen aber die meisten Anfänger so.
Hab ich am Anfang auch so gemacht


----------



## JoeArschtreter (28. August 2017)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Frage mich seit Jahren welche Situationen das sein sollen. Kannst du mich aufklären?



z.B. in Kurven oder beim Bremsen


----------



## sparkfan (28. August 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> So kann man z.B mit einem Enduro schon halbwegs sicher überall runterkommen.
> Aber schnell fahren kann man so nicht.
> Weil einfach die Kontrolle fehlt.



Nur weil man langsam fährt, fehlt die Kontrolle definitiv nicht. Sofern man die Geschwindigkeit bewusst und eben kontrolliert reduziert. Es fehlt die aktive Fahrweise


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. August 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Man kann das Rad sanft legen ohne viel zu drücken....
> Natürlich ist dann der Kurvenradius sehr groß.
> Und man kann dementsprechend nicht sehr schnell fahren.


Physikalisch gibt es den ausdruck sanft nicht. Der kurvenradius hängt bei gegebenen haftverhältnissen und geschwindigkeit nur von der lage des schwerpunktes relativ zu den aufstandspunkten der reifen ab. Und einen großem kurvenradius kann man schneller fahren als einen kleinen. Deswegen macht ja der biker die kurve "auf", wenn er zu schnell ist. Und "drücken" ist ein windelweicher ausdruck, der nichts konkretes besagt.
Die normalkraft zum reifenaufstand kommt allein vom gewicht des systems fahrer + rad. Der fahrer kann die belastung zwischen hinterrad und vorderrad verteilen. Das einzige, was dann noch bleibt sind kurze belastungen (einfedern + ausfedern), bei denen zusätzliche kräfte auftreten. Bei kurven ist es sinnvoll, das vorderrad stärker zu belasten, da es den kurvenradius bestimmt und deswegen die querkräfte auf den boden bringen muss. Das hinterrad macht im wesentlichen führung. Auf die wird bei manchen manövern bewusst verzichtet. (skandinavian flick)
Wie man das ganze empfindet, was man da tut, kann man in kenntnisreiche worte fassen. Ob ein anderer damit irgendetwas anfangen kann, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Bei fahrtechnikkursen ist der entscheidende punkt, dass der lehrer in dem moment, in dem etwas richtig läuft, das kennzeichnen kann. Das prägt sich dann dem fahrer eher ein. Oft genügt es auch, eine bewegung zu imitieren. Aber was dann wirklich der knackpunkt ist, weiß man das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordad (29. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Physikalisch gibt es den ausdruck sanft nicht. Der kurvenradius hängt bei gegebenen haftverhältnissen und geschwindigkeit nur von der lage des schwerpunktes relativ zu den aufstandspunkten der reifen ab. Und einen großem kurvenradius kann man schneller fahren als einen kleinen. Deswegen macht ja der biker die kurve "auf", wenn er zu schnell ist. Und "drücken" ist ein windelweicher ausdruck, der nichts konkretes besagt.
> Die normalkraft zum reifenaufstand kommt allein vom gewicht des systems fahrer + rad. Der fahrer kann die belastung zwischen hinterrad und vorderrad verteilen. Das einzige, was dann noch bleibt sind kurze belastungen (einfedern + ausfedern), bei denen zusätzliche kräfte auftreten. Bei kurven ist es sinnvoll, das vorderrad stärker zu belasten, da es den kurvenradius bestimmt und deswegen die querkräfte auf den boden bringen muss. Das hinterrad macht im wesentlichen führung. Auf die wird bei manchen manövern bewusst verzichtet. (skandinavian flick)
> Wie man das ganze empfindet, was man da tut, kann man in kenntnisreiche worte fassen. Ob ein anderer damit irgendetwas anfangen kann, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Bei fahrtechnikkursen ist der entscheidende punkt, dass der lehrer in dem moment, in dem etwas richtig läuft, das kennzeichnen kann. Das prägt sich dann dem fahrer eher ein. Oft genügt es auch, eine bewegung zu imitieren. Aber was dann wirklich der knackpunkt ist, weiß man das?




Wieso erinnert mich das so an RetroRider.... Viel gequatsche , im Grunde hast ja auch Recht und trotzdem trägt es nur bedingt zum Thema bei.
Retro Rider betont bei jeder Gelegenheit , dass dünne Reifen weicher sind als Dicke (Und meint damit bei gleichem Luftdruck). Dies ist zwar physikalisch korrekt, praktisch aber irrelevant.... da bei dickeren Reifen der Luftdruck ohne erhöhtes Pannenrisiko stärker abgelassen werden kann als bei dünnen Reifen ein geringeres Volumen den Reifen weicher macht und somit das praktische Gesamtpaket mit dickeren Reifen weicher ist als mit Dünnen.

*Selbes haben wir hier nun mit deinem Kurvenbeispiel.*

Ja man kann physikalisch einen großen Kurvenradius bei gleichen Gripvorraussetzungen mit höherer Geschwindigkeit durchfahren als einen engen Kurvenradius. Das ist korrekt , aber für die Praxis hier ebenso wie das Reifenbeispiel oben offensichtlich nicht dass was gemeint ist.

Was aber gemeint war , und dies sollte offensichtlich sein:
Wenn ich mehr Grip am Vorderrad aufbaue werde ich bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit weniger weit rausgetragen.
*Ergo kann ich höhere Geschwindigkeiten fahren bei gleichem Kurvenradius.

In Abfahrten habe ich oft nicht die Wahl wie weit oder eng der Kurvenradius werden kann.
Entweder ich schaffe die Kurve oder eben nicht.
Ergo muss ich das über die Geschwindigkeit regeln.*
Diese kann ich bei Druckvoller Fahrweise über das Vorderrad deutlich höher gestalten


----------



## Sven12345 (29. August 2017)

Ich denke, ein entscheidender Punkt mit dem "Druck auf's Vorderrad bringen" ist:
Wenn man weit hinten im Bike steht, ist das Vorderrad leicht und wird von jeder kleinen Unebenheit vom Boden gekickt.
-> Keine Seitenführung mehr und man rauscht gradewegs aus der Kurve.
Drück man in Kurven aktiv auf's Vorderrad, kann man es durch die Armarbeit fest auf den Boden drücken
und dabei Bodenwellen/Unebenheiten ausgleichen, ohne dass das Rad hoch gekickt wird. 
Außerdem kann man mit einer eher front- statt hecklastigen Position einfach besser steuern,
kann kraftvoller lenken, sein Gewicht verlagern, das Bike in die Kurve drücken.
Steht man eher hecklastig, kann man eigentlich nur lenken und das Bike machen lassen.

Die Modernen Geometrien müssen natürlich aktiver und mit mehr Nachdruck gefahren werden,
als ein alter Kasten aus den 90er Jahren.
Langer Radstand, flacher Lenkwinkel und große Räder machen ein Bike einfach träge.
Dafür geht man auch nicht sofort bei jedem Fahrfehler oder einer größeren Wurzel über den Lenker. 
Mit einem langen, flachen, "modernen" Bike lassen sich krasse Sachen (Stufen, Wurzelfelder, etc.) fahren, 
wenn man auch nur halbwegs ein bisschen Fahrtechnik drauf hat. 
Das ganze erkauft man sich halt damit, dass man die Mühle in Kurven ordentlich um die Ecke wuchten muss.
An dieses "aktiv und mit Nachdruck fahren" kann man sich aber gewöhnen.


----------



## mw.dd (29. August 2017)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Drück man in Kurven aktiv auf's Vorderrad, kann man es durch die Armarbeit fest auf den Boden drücken



Ich möchte niemanden sehen, der versucht mit den Armen das Vorderrad Richtung Boden zu drücken; ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie das funktionieren soll. "Heavy feet light hands" ist auch bei "modernen Geometrien" ein guter Ansatz.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. August 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> ... Ja man kann physikalisch einen großen Kurvenradius bei gleichen Gripvorraussetzungen mit höherer Geschwindigkeit durchfahren als einen engen Kurvenradius. Das ist korrekt , aber für die Praxis hier (...) offensichtlich nicht dass was gemeint ist.


Das ist das problem, was genau ist gemeint?


> Was aber gemeint war , und dies sollte offensichtlich sein:
> Wenn ich mehr Grip am Vorderrad aufbaue werde ich bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit weniger weit rausgetragen.
> *Ergo kann ich höhere Geschwindigkeiten fahren bei gleichem Kurvenradius.*


Das ist absout korrekt. Rausgetragen werde ich eingentlich nicht. Entweder habe ich grip oder das vorderrad rutscht weg. Das rausgetragen werden ist eher die antwort der angstreaktion, weil uns gefühl und erfahrung signalisieren, dass gleich ende des mastes ist.
*



			In Abfahrten habe ich oft nicht die Wahl wie weit oder eng der Kurvenradius werden kann.
Entweder ich schaffe die Kurve oder eben nicht.
Ergo muss ich das über die Geschwindigkeit regeln.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Diese kann ich bei Druckvoller Fahrweise über das Vorderrad deutlich höher gestalten


Da sind wir beim punkt: Wie sieht die druckvollere fahrweise aus? Das verbal zu vermitteln ist gar nicht so einfach. Armarbeit z.b., was tun die arme? Zunachächst einmal muss man den schwerpunkt nach vorne bringen. Das gibt mehr last auf das vorderrad. (Das ist die ausnahme zu heavy feet, light hands!)
Ob ich dann einen knoten in den armen habe, ist irrelevant. Aber mit dem schwerpunkt auch tiefer gehen, um nicht bei einem ruckler über den lenker zu fliegen, ist sehr sinnvoll.
Die restliche körperhaltung hat vielleicht noch ganz andere funktionen, z.b. was passiert, wenn ein fahrfeher auftritt? Lege ich mich mit dem bike in die kurve wie ein rennradler, dann rutscht das bike nach aussen und der fahrer knallt auf hüfte und schulter. Lege ich das bike schräger als mich selber, kann ich nach außen den laufenden abgang machen. Das problem ist, dass nach außen oft einige heftige tiefenmeter kommen können.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. August 2017)

Wenn ich mir beim Fahren so viel Gedanken machen müsste, läge ich nur noch neben dem Rad.

Einfach mal fahren.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. August 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ... Einfach mal fahren.


Und dabei auch noch hier posten?  Neee oder?
Entweder biken oder schlaumeiern, das ist konsequent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und dabei auch noch hier posten?  Neee oder?
> Entweder biken oder schlaumeiern, das ist konsequent!


Stimmt. Besonders weil ich auch ohne nachzudenken oft genug (zu oft!) runterfalle!


----------



## sparkfan (29. August 2017)

Ich frage mich, wie viel von diesem "aktiv fahren", "über das VR fahren", usw durch die Geometrie und wieviel davon durch die zunehmende Anzahl an Pump Tracks und geshapte Flow Trails entstanden ist.


----------



## mw.dd (29. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Lege ich mich mit dem bike in die kurve wie ein rennradler,


Das ist aber generell eine schlechte Idee; erstens werden die Kurvenradien größer, zweitens verlieren die Reifen eher die Haftung. Hat mit mehr oder weniger aktiver Fahrweise nichts zu tun.


sparkfan schrieb:


> wieviel davon durch die zunehmende Anzahl an ...geshapte Flow Trails entstanden ist.


Ich dachte die sind dafür da, dass man ohne viel Technik, aber dafür mit Spaß und einigermaßen flott den Berg herunterkommt?


----------



## sparkfan (29. August 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich dachte die sind dafür da, dass man ohne viel Technik, aber dafür mit Spaß und einigermaßen flott den Berg herunterkommt?



Yep! Wenn man aber "aktiv fährt", d.h. für mich dass die "Amplitude" der Bewegung idR grösser ist als auf einem "Naturtrail", mindestens gemessen am Schwierigkeitsgrad des Trails, dann kommt man noch flotter und mit noch mehr Spass den Berg runter 
Damit wollte ich u.a. (implizit) sagen, dass der Zeitgeist auch eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Sven12345 (29. August 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie viel von diesem "aktiv fahren", "über das VR fahren", usw durch die Geometrie und wieviel davon durch die zunehmende Anzahl an Pump Tracks und geshapte Flow Trails entstanden ist.



Pump Tracks machen einfach Spaß.
Und das "pumpen" um Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen bringt auch auf vielen Natur-Trails was,
hat aber gar nix mit der Kurventechnik zu tun.

Aber mach doch mal den Versuch:
1. Light hands, heavy feet Grundhaltung
2. Beine anwinkeln, Ellenbogen nach außen drücken, Kinn (gefühlt) fast auf den Lenkervorbau aufsetzen (tief gehen)

Wenn du ein paar Kurven fährst, wirst du merken, dass du mit Methode 2. sehr viel besser steuern kannst.

Wenn du nen kurzen Vorbau + flachen Lenkwinkel hast, ist natürlich die Gefahr,
dass du bei Methode 2. über den Lenker gehst sehr viel geringer,
als wenn du einen 90er Jahre Oldtimer fährst (nix gegen schicke alte Bikes, aber fahren tun sie sich halt nicht so toll...).
(Womit wir dann wieder bei der "modernen" Geometrie wären...)


----------



## Milsani (29. August 2017)

...und welche Rolle spielt dabei jetzt die Bike-Geometrie, wird so ein "modernes" Lang&Flach jetzt anders gefahren als so ein 71/73 Yesterday-Bolide?

M.


----------



## Pilatus (29. August 2017)

die Gewichtsverteilung ist anders geworden.
Die neuen Bikes sind nach vorne länger und hinten kürzer geworden. dadurch muss der Schwerpunkt nach vorne gebracht werden (wie weiter oben genannt: Kinn auf dem Vorbau) um Gewicht/Druck/ Grip auf's Vorderrad zu bringen.

die älteren Geometrien von vor ~5Jahren kann man wunderbar mit heavy feets fahren (dafür liebe ich mein Downhiller RIP: nicht zu lang vorne und hinten recht lang. da kann man so entspannt durch den Bikepark scheppern...


----------



## mw.dd (29. August 2017)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> 2. Beine anwinkeln, Ellenbogen nach außen drücken, Kinn (gefühlt) fast auf den Lenkervorbau aufsetzen (tief gehen)



Kenne ich als "Aktivposition" (nicht: "aktive Fahrweise") und ist m.E.n. Bestandteil der Fahrtechnik-Grundlagenausbildung - nicht erst seit gestern.



Milsani schrieb:


> ...und welche Rolle spielt dabei jetzt die Bike-Geometrie, wird so ein "modernes" Lang&Flach jetzt anders gefahren als so ein 71/73 Yesterday-Bolide?





mw.dd schrieb:


> Gemeint ist meist, das es auf Grund der Länge des Rades etwas schwerer fällt die "zentrale Position" auf dem Rad beizubehalten und das Gewicht gleichmäßig zu verteilen.


Nicht anders; es ist nur wichtiger (und evtl. schwieriger) das Gewicht richtig zu verteilen.


----------



## R.C. (30. August 2017)

Milsani schrieb:


> ...und welche Rolle spielt dabei jetzt die Bike-Geometrie, wird so ein "modernes" Lang&Flach jetzt anders gefahren als so ein 71/73 Yesterday-Bolide?



Ja. Je 'kleiner' das Rad, desto schneller haben schon kleinere Veraenderungen in der Koerperhaltung Auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten, je 'laenger' das Rad wird, desto mehr muss man sich bewegen um denselben Effekt zu erzielen. Wo man mit einem BMX mit 75 Grad Lenkwinkel bereits einen Nosemanual macht, 'belastet' man bei einem lanen MTB mit 65 Grad Lenkwinkel gerade mal das Vorderrad so, dass es nicht wegrutscht (ja, das ist jetzt uebertrieben!).


----------

